# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  My Little Marine Corner

## saturnz17

Hi everyone!

It's been a long long time since I last updated my thread under "Newly Upgraded 53 Gallon 3Ft Tank".
I have no longer using that thread is because just recently (3 days ago), I have upgraded to a 240-Litre 4Ft tank.
I have also upgraded my 2Ft to the 53 Gallon 3Ft on the same day. Spent 12 hours doing this major upgrading! Phew!
And also, I have a 1.5Ft macroalgae tank.
Just to share with you some of the pix of my little marine corner.  :Smile: 

My 1.5Ft Macroalgae Tank


3Ft Tank


New 4Ft Tank






Overview of my Little Marine Corner

----------


## killkyo

Any updates since? It's been a while.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## saturnz17

Ops! Sorry for my long long absence!
I am back again after receiving killkyo's msg!
Here are my updated pix as at 12 Oct! Please enjoy!

----------


## killkyo

Refreshingly nice. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## ngorev

This is really nice. I am planning for this exact setup.

----------

